# leg of lamb on kettle



## chris1237 (Sep 7, 2006)

This Sunday I was thinking of doing a leg of lamb on my kettle. Any ideas on how to do it?


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 7, 2006)

But the way I was thinking of doing a bone in one since that is the only kind I can find. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 7, 2006)

Last one I did on a kettle was bone-in. I used the indirect method with a drip pan under the lamb. I "scored" the leg in several places a stuck a clove of garlic into each "score". Then I rubbed it down with EEVO and sprinkled with handcrushed Rosemary. Turned out pretty tasty as I remember. (3 yrs ago?)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

Poke holes throughout, insert halved garlic cloves.  Coat with EVOO and season with fresh cracked pepper, kosher salt and rosemary.  While it's cooking add rosemary twigs for smoke.  I absolutely love leg of lamb and would cook it more often if my family would eat it.  Get some mint jelly to go along with the lamb as well.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you gunna bone it?

I know you said "bone in"... but you could bone it and it'll be like a huge flat steak to sear direct, flip, done!...with all the stuff larry said on it of course.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 7, 2006)

I've done them in a rotiserie on the grill and they are fantastic. Just like Larry said, I'm the only one who eats it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you should find the greenest olive oil you can find and use that. Trader Joe's makes a Kalamata oil for about $5.99 or so.  I did two legs for Orthodox Easter.

EVOO is over-bleeping-rated   

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u

Just my two cents.


----------



## K Kruger (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a favorite. Serve with grilled broccoli tosed with minced roasted red peppers and crumbled feta and a side of lemon-oregano grilled potato planks, if you like.

*Dirty Martini Marinade for Lamb*

1 small bottle Beefeater gin (like you get on an airplane)

3/4 c white vermouth

8 green olives

2 Tbls brine from the olive jar

6 cloves garlic

the zest from 1 lemon

2 Tbls minced fresh rosemary

3/4 c e.v. olive oil

several turns of the peppermill

2 tsp salt



Process all till smooth. Using a sharp paring knife, make several stabs into the flesh, all over the lamb. Put the meat into a large Ziplock, pour in the marinade, zip it closed. Massage the meat through the bag. Refrigerate 18-24 hours, turning the bag and massaging briefly 2-3 times. Ready your cooking apparatus of choice. Remove the lamb from the bag, shake off the excess marinade (optional); grill, smoke or rotisserie till done to your liking.

I usually kettle indirect or rotis @ ~325 with grapevine or citrus wood..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> Here's a favorite. Serve with grilled broccoli tosed with minced roasted red peppers and crumbled feta and a side of lemon-oregano grilled potato planks, if you like.
> 
> *Dirty Martini Marinade for Lamb*
> 
> ...



Very interesting marinade Kevin!  Next LoL I do I'm gonna give this a shot!  How do you think this would work injecting?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 9, 2006)

*Copied to the Recipe Section*


----------



## K Kruger (Sep 9, 2006)

Helen--

TJ's kalamata oil _is_ evoo. Price went up though, as olive oils have all over.

Bruce--

Sorry. That was my plan but I lost my Net signal.

Larry--

Interesting question. I think I'd re-work it a bit for use as an injection. Heres what I'd try:

In a small pot over very low heat warm the oil. Crush or chop 4 of the cloves of garlic (no need to peel) and crush or chop all the olives and add to the oil as well. Mince the remaining 2 cloves of garlic and reserve in a small bowl. 

Mince the rosemary and add about 3/4 of it to the oil; reserve the remainder in the bowl with the garlic. Remove the zest of 3/4 of the lemon with a pairing knife in striips, avoiding the white pith (use your knife to trim off any pith from the zest). Twist the zest strips a little, over the pot, then drop them in. Remove the rest of the lemon's zest with a rasp or fine grater and reserve in the bowl with the garlic. 

Add some freshly ground pepper to the bowl and a few crushed peppercorns to the pot.

Add 3 T oil to the bowl plus a good pinch of salt, mix well; reserve.

Stir the pot with the oil periodically. Do not allow the heat to get too high--you're not looking for even a slight sizzle. When about 15 min has passed remove the pan from the heat and allow the contents to cool in the pan.

Meanwhile: Pour the little bottle of gin (or the equivalent amount from the bottle on your bar) into a glass or cup. 

Put a medium bowl on the counter and put the 2 T of olive brine in it. 

Heat a small saute pan on low heat for a minute. If you have a gas stove: Pull the pan toward you so that it only rests half on the burner. Raise the heat to high. Being careful not to splash the gin, pour it all at once into the pan, then tip the pan away from you by lifting the pan's handle. With the pan on half the burner tipped toward the flame, the flame will ignite the alcohol vapors. When this happens, return the pan to flat on the full burner, reduce the heat to med-low and add the vermouth. Stir, allow to reach a simmer, then dump into the bowl with the olive brine and allow to cool. If you have an electric stove warm the pan on low then light a long match. Add the gin to the pan all at once, tip the pan away from you slightly, then light the gin collected on the other side of the pan. After ignition, return the pan to flat, increase the heat to med-low and add the vermouth. Stir, allow to reach a simmer, then dump into the bowl with the olive brine and allow to cool.

When the pan with the oil is cool strain it into the bowl with the gin, mix well, add some salt, fill your injecting needle, inject the lamb. 

When ready to cook, bring the lamb to room temp, dry it, salt it lightly, then rub the garlic-oil-zest mixture you reserved earlier all over it. Cook.



I realize this is lengthy but I am writing stream-of-thought and not editing as I go. If you re-read it, though, you'll see that what I am suggesting is rather easy and quick--not drawn out or difficult as the length of the post would suggest.     If you try it let me know how it goes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> Larry--
> 
> Interesting question. I think I'd re-work it a bit for use as an injection. Heres what I'd try:
> 
> ...



Will do Kevin, thanks!


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys!! I was not able to to it this weekend. But when ever I get a chance Ill make sure to post pics. Also about how long will it take and at what temp should I pull it. I was thinking 135-140 Does that sound right?

Chris


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 11, 2006)

C1237 wrote:


> Also about how long will it take and at what temp should I pull it. I was thinking 135-140 Does that sound right?
> 
> Chris



What temp do you want the meat at when you remove to rest? I'd slice it on the bone and not pull it. Just my 0.02.


----------

